# The Body Farm: Death Is Only the Beginning



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Numbers of ToTs were down due to cold weather and mid-week occurrence, but those who came out were super-enthusiastic and I had an amazing time. I'm still in recovery mode but wanted to share the pictures, even the unedited ones, from last night. 

Link to the whole mess o'pictures.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

A few more highlights.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love it Blue Frog. I see you even snuck in some rats. I was looking for your phreneology? head. Was it in the haunt this year? Also curious if you have any night time photos of your set up? Guess you had good weather otherwise i doubt you would risk setting up outside.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Most of my rats were in storage so they couldn't join the party but as you can see, a few snuck in anyway  The rattle bucket rat was a big hit this year; in the past he was overlooked but adding the Human Remains sticker definitely did the trick.

The phrenology head was supposed to be part of this year's display, in the full forensics lab that had to be sacrificed to expediency and threats of high winds. I realize now that the the lab I had in mind would be a display in itself, one that I would definitely like to do in the near future. Oh well, at least I get to enjoy the head in my office, even with its misspellings 

Lighting is a major weakness in my haunt due to an incredibly inadequate electrical system. Add to that a photographer who has yet to master night pictures, and alas, no nighttime photos. It's a real shame because this is my first haunt that looked better after the sun went down.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh - the one in the body bag gets me the worst for some reason. Love the variety!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The display looks very good, BlueFrog.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks awesome! Crazy original, but one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" kinda things. Love the banner too!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I did an insane amount of research on the workings of actual body farms over the course of almost two years, but when the time came to set up the display, I threw most of it out and just had fun. I'm very proud of the result. 



talkingcatblues said:


> Ooh - the one in the body bag gets me the worst for some reason.


You're not going to feel any better if I tell you that's an authentic biohazard body bag, are you? 



Garthgoyle said:


> The display looks very good, BlueFrog.


Thanks!



GobbyGruesome said:


> Looks awesome! Crazy original, but one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" kinda things. Love the banner too!


Awww, you're making me blush - and you noticed the banner too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The rain here started later after kids were done but no way of knowing when it would start so that affected things at the last minute. Had been nice all week and of course it's going to be great this whole next week--in the 70s and maybe low 80s where I'm at. So sorry BlueFrog that the westher got your haunt as well. Do you have a garage you could use for the more weather sensitive stuff?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue frog what a spectacular idea!!! (I might just have to file this idea away for later use.) I LOVE it. I can tell that you did a lot of research, it really shows. Very creative. Did people get it or did you have to explain it to them?


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

So disturbing; I love it!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

yup, luv it, very creative

amk


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Ghost of Spookie*, our garage faces an alley and is packed with all the Halloween items we _don't_ have on the lawn at any given time. Pathetic, I know. As it turned out, we were not on the receiving end of the infamous Chicago winds, which would have wreaked havoc with all my glassware for the lab, but with forecasts of 50-60mph wind gusts, we took no chances. In all honesty, given how quickly I ran out of room, I don't even know where I would have put the planned lab, which would have been massive, and probably the next best forensics research lab outside of Tennessee for real. 



The Halloween Lady said:


> Blue frog what a spectacular idea!!! (I might just have to file this idea away for later use.) I LOVE it. I can tell that you did a lot of research, it really shows. Very creative. Did people get it or did you have to explain it to them?


I don't think anyone really got what a forensic body farm is, or that's what was the inspiration for my display. I think they ran with the interpretation that it was an outdoor space with a lot of dead bodies. Unlike the Seven Deadly Sins, I didn't try to explain it. With the Sins, visitors seemed to recognize they were missing something, which wasn't he case here. They were all clearly enjoying the heck out of it on their own terms, and they _were_ spotting little details like the "Zombie Outbreak Response Team" insignia on the hazmat suit on their own, so I decided not to interfere too much. I was so so so happy one mom spotted my "Eight Heads in a Duffel Bag" homage, which I figured no one was going to recognize.

If you do decide to run with a Body Farm, I would be more than happy to provide you with all my notes in case they spark any ideas. I could do at least one and maybe two other Body Farm displays just out of the vignettes that didn't make it in this year. There's a ton of flexibility in the name - one friend kept envisioning a farm where body parts are grown and harvested, which would be wicked wicked fun! - and what direction you take it in. For example, my play on "Death Is Only the Beginning" (which I'm exceptionally proud of for its adherence to a real body farm's function as well as its adaptability to a haunt) was going to feature zombies moreso than skeles, until I sold all my zombies in the fall and realized what I had left to decorate with were bones and mummies. 

*Red* and *annamarykahn*, thanks!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I laughed at the thought of growing body parts. Sounds like a plausible application for a halloween haunt though I guess--Mad Lab oriented. I can't recall what show but probably a _CSI_ episode or maybe it was a _Crossing Jordan_ episode where they go to a body farm to research some decomp timeframe. Pretty fascinating I thought and quite a science. I would have gotten your haunt BlueFrog. I also think I read a non-fiction book on the subject a few years back, although I can't recall the title any longer. 

Too bad about the garage. I do remember you said you were super tight on storage a while ago. I also remember now that many Chicago area homes have garages in the back like that. Definitely not as convenient to use unless you have a doorway in the back or side of the garage to run kids in and out of since the garage door itself is facing the alley. 

Any chance you are going to repeat the theme next year hoping for better weather? I was really hoping to see more of your estate sale finds.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

BlueFrog;1385406T said:


> You're not going to feel any better if I tell you that's an authentic biohazard body bag, are you?


Doubly freaked now, thanks. 

Where the heck did you find that?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very creepy job this year. Looks like you acquired a few new "props" or perhaps authentic items to replace some of your former decor? The banner is quite professional-looking as well. I still love your little rats!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I laughed at the thought of growing body parts. Sounds like a plausible application for a halloween haunt though I guess--Mad Lab oriented.


I envision a kind of Motel Hell treatment, with heads planted in rows, trees growing arms instead of branches, and an "organ harvest." Could be very creepy.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I can't recall what show but probably a _CSI_ episode or maybe it was a _Crossing Jordan_ episode where they go to a body farm to research some decomp timeframe. Pretty fascinating I thought and quite a science. I would have gotten your haunt BlueFrog. I also think I read a non-fiction book on the subject a few years back, although I can't recall the title any longer.


Bones and CSI have both done body farm episodes; probably other programs too. The book you read may have been Inside Death's Acre, which is excellent. My best research tool, however, was a NatGeo documentary called Secrets of the Body Farm. As far as I can tell, it played exactly once this year at an ungodly early hour. I love my DVR so much.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Any chance you are going to repeat the theme next year hoping for better weather? I was really hoping to see more of your estate sale finds.


My plans for next year are surprisingly fluid. I'm planning to spend the bulk of my time sculpting and learning to cast in silicone, with an eye toward replacing all of my mannequins. (Details on the "What are your plans for 2013 thread"). The two most likely themes for next year are Four Funerals and a Wedding, which should have nappened last year and for which I have all the props boxed up and ready to go. The downsides are that it is insanely mannequin-intensive and almost none of the antiques will be able to come out and play.

The other prospect is an antiques-a-palooza mad lab, a take on Frankenstein and the Creature much more horrifying than anything Mary Shelley intended or that I've seen in any medium. Downside there is that to pull off my vision, I'd better become a MUCH better sculptor ASAP, and with my health as it is, nothing happens quickly.

In other words, we'll see 



talkingcatblues said:


> Doubly freaked now, thanks.
> 
> Where the heck did you find that?


The truly wonderful site CrimeScene.com. You can buy almost any forensic supplies you want, in quantities that make sense for individuals rather than institutions. The only thing they didn't have that I wanted was a body _parts_ bag. Freaked out yet? You're welcome 



Paint It Black said:


> Very creepy job this year. Looks like you acquired a few new "props" or perhaps authentic items to replace some of your former decor? The banner is quite professional-looking as well. I still love your little rats!


There are quite a few new purchases in there, plus several (including the wheelchair) that have been sitting in storage without having been used. Paring down the cllection made accessing buried props much more feasible, and freed up some cash as well. Going forward I'm trying to go as close to all-authentic items as I reasonably can. 

I meant to mention earlier: The banner is courtesy of Shindigz. Their prices on banners are quite reasonable to begin with, and they run sales on banners a few times a year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks BlueFrog! I'll put that special in my Tivo wishlist in the event it gets repeated. I don't think that was the book I read, the title didn't click but now I'll look for the one you mentioned. Not necessarily for ideas on my haunt but just find the whole thing kind of fascinating although I hate maggots and crawling bugs! I liked your scale BTW. That was a perfect use of the arch to support it. Right now we only have one tree in our front yard and not in a good place for my purposes, so hanging things is always a challenge. I also liked the use of the skeleton preparing to weigh the organs. Clever how he looked like he was climbing a ladder to weigh. Fun set up.

I seem to recall others mentioning Shindigz for banners. I've bought other items from them before, not banners. With my carnival coming up it might be time to give banners some thought. Might still decide to do my own but I'll keep them in mind. Specially if I'm running behind. How fast was their turnaround on them?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

_Secrets of the Body Farm_ was a treasure trove, and it's a shame it's not available on DVD. I recall finding some clips from it on a web site, possibly Dr. Bass' site, but those weren't thorough enough to provide much value. I think most haunters who are aiming for scary or horrific would find something of value in watching it. The hanging scale for weighing the organs is a modified version of something done on the real body farm, BTW, although I don't believe any of their researchers qualify as living skeletons!

I also recollect that the series _Taboo_ had an episode with a segment filmed at the Tennessee body farm. Not nearly as informative but probably played more often. 

If you recall the name of the book you read, I'd be interested in adding it to my reading list. I found the subject matter interesting at the beginning, and downright fascinating now. Then again, love maggots and crawling bugs  If my health permitted, I'd love to hone my sculpting skills to the point I could volunteer to do forensic reconstructions. Not going to happen in any official capacity, but I am currently researching archaeology web pages on how to stabilize and cast poorly preserved human remains. I bought a medically prepared skull of a very elderly woman that had been left in the previous owner's attic in a justbarely climate controlled abandoned house for over 20 years. As a result of the terrible storage conditions, the bones are extremely fragile, particularly the paper-thin jawbone. Some day I'd like to cast "Ophelia" and perhaps even give her back her face, although I'd never have anything to which I could compare my reconstruction. Still, it should be an interesting challenge. 

I've ordered three banners from Shindigz, and as I recall, I had all of them in my hands in less than a week from the time I submitted, even though I ordered during busy sales times. Very pleased with the quality, especially for the price, on every one.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

FYI for anyone interested in using this theme, or anything vaguely related: NatGeo is replaying the Taboo episode "Crime Scene" on November 15th in the early afternoon (1p.m. CST if I remember correctly). There's a decent although far from thorough segment filmed at the Tennessee body farm, as well as other death investigation footage.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Is the gal in the blue overalls single?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Zelda's a risky date, Scatterbrains. She's buried four husbands, each time on November 1st, and is engaged to be married again this coming Halloween.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow your haunt was so awesome! Where did you get the kewl old wheelchair?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I got super lucky on the wheelchair. It's originally from the VA, most likely Milwaukee since that's where it showed up on Craigslist being sold by a private party. I live about two hours away and wouldn't have had any way to transport it. Fortunately a good friend with access to a big truck who visits me regularly lives just outside that city and was willing to do me a favor  The other stroke of luck is that it was a lot cheaper there than it would have been here, so I could actually afford it.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains, how do you come up with these things? lol.

BlueFrog, your comeback was priceless.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Scatterbrains, how do you come up with these things? lol.
> 
> BlueFrog, your comeback was priceless.


Now that Halloween is over, I have some time on my hands. Plus I need to replace my Donna the Dead since she doesn't moan anymore and won't do that sexy dance of hers either. Plus her eyes don't light up when she sees me these days.. I guess, I could try and wiggle some of the wire's under Donna's dress and see if she comes back to life...but I aint into high maintenance...plus, lets face it, Zelda is hotter...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

blue frog, you got another winner here. and i have looked and looked, where is this banner you speak of. i can't see it?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

BlueFrog - If you haven't read it yet, pick up *STIFF: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers *by Mary Roach. Fascinating book. The hardest part for me was getting through the first two chapters. I think I was de-sensitized enough after that  .
Out of curiosity - any comments/criticisms about the crucifed skelly?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Now that Halloween is over, I have some time on my hands. Plus I need to replace my Donna the Dead since she doesn't moan anymore and won't do that sexy dance of hers either. Plus her eyes don't light up when she sees me these days.. I guess, I could try and wiggle some of the wire's under Donna's dress and see if she comes back to life...but I aint into high maintenance...plus, lets face it, Zelda is hotter...


HA! Now I understand.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

*Scatterbrains*, I still think Zelda is more woman than you can handle 



hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, you got another winner here. and i have looked and looked, where is this banner you speak of. i can't see it?


Thanks, Hallo! You can see the banner here. The placement relative to the display makes more sense if you know that we're located on the junction of a "T" intersection. The banner was used to lure in people walking the long part of the T.



ChrisW said:


> BlueFrog - If you haven't read it yet, pick up *STIFF: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers *by Mary Roach. Fascinating book. The hardest part for me was getting through the first two chapters. I think I was de-sensitized enough after that  .
> Out of curiosity - any comments/criticisms about the crucifed skelly?


If *Stiff* is the book I'm remembering, I struggled with it because of all the animal deaths. I understand the need for the research and that all efforts were made to minimize suffering but my mind's eye produces very vivid images.

I was nervous about using the crucified skele but no one said a peep. His previous owner had even included a crown of thorns (!!) but I whipped that off and did my best to make him as generic as possible. No one complained about the hanged man, my other prop of major concern, either. Interestingly, no one picked up on the real cross grave marker that you can just make out in the lower right corner of the photo of Morty, the crucified skele.


----------

